# 14.6 Skimmer skiff



## sedno (Jul 19, 2019)

Played hookie from work yesterday and after launching it was so nice I snapped a pic. 14.6 skimmer skiff with a 25 Tohatsu elec start PTT , carbon fiber tiller ext with trim switch on the end, and an atlas jack plate. Wang anchor with mounts bow and stern live well stern and a 40qt grizzly







cooler with custom seat. Love this little skiff, and can get 31 with just me or 29 with 2. Palm Harbor area


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

nice looking


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

That’s a perfect little boat. Enjoy!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

What's the trolling motor setup?


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

I don't see many without poling platforms. What is the philisophy with not having one? I'm a super newby, obviously by this question.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

loganlogan said:


> I don't see many without poling platforms. What is the philisophy with not having one? I'm a super newby, obviously by this question.


Some people like my cripple butt just wont use one. Depends on your fishing style and budget


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Love that grab bar/seat combo, did Skimmer sell it to you like that?


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

It looks better in person!
Took a look at it last week.
Very nice boat and the rear platform is not always needed and the boat still looks good.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice skimmer bud, catch em up


----------

